# أنا مِتعّقد من السبانخ ...و أنت ؟!



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]مين فينا مش متعقد من حاجة معينة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
وهل معنى العقدة انه لازم لازم تكون مصحوبة بمرض نفسى ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تعالوا نشوف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مثلاً متعقد من " السبانخ " ...آى والله " السبانخ "..الأكلة دى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى هى عبارة عن ورق أخضر بيتقَطف ويتحط فى الحلة ويتطبخ
:smile01
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كنت عيل صغير وقتها وكان صوباعى فيه " واوا "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضوفر مخلوع من طرف صوباعى الصغير ( نتيجة لأنى قرقضته بسنانى زى الفيران )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أيامنا كانوا بيسموها ( وِدْنّة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:gun:
ما علينا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وُضِّع أمامى طبق " السبانخ " و...بمجرد ما " غمست " أول لقمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وناااااااااااااااااااار [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قادت فى صوباعى الصغير اللى فيه الــ ( وِدْنّة ) دى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعا لأنى عيل وما افهمش حاجة ....فـ ...على الفور [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( كما يفعل سيادة اللواء الذى ينتقل الى محل الجريمة حتى من قبل أرتكابها )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتهمت " السبانخ " بالتسبب لى فى ( وِدْنّة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وربطت بينها وبين النار التى أنقادت فى صوباعى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبقت عُقدة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن يومها لآ أُطيق " السبانخ " أو سيرتها

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو شفتها فى السوق لربما عديت على الرصيف التانى حتى لا أتقابل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع وريقاتها الخضراء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكفى الله المؤمنين شر الــ ( وِدْنّة )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت / أنتى بقى متعقدين من أية ؟
:thnk0001:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قولوا ما تخافوش ...أحنا ستر وغطا على بعض
:smile01:smile01:smile01
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## چاكس (27 أغسطس 2013)

*السبانخ تتاكل بالمعلقة يا برنس ^_^ دى جميلة 


*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *السبانخ تتاكل بالمعلقة يا برنس ^_^ دى جميلة
> *


*جاى تقولى دلوقتى بعد ما كبرت وبقيت شحط ؟؟؟
كنت فين لما كنت أنا عيل صغير 
؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2013)

ممممممممم عندى عقدتين...
1- انا متعقده من تعديه الشارع--
 من ساعت الحادث اياه الى طرت فى مترين فى الهواء و نزلت روووول لاخر الشارع و انا متعقده من تعديه الشارع--
2- متعقده من الاسانسير هههههههههههه زى احمد حلمى هههههههههه
 حصل لى مواقف كتيييير انه وقف بيا-- او اخش من هنا النور يقطع من هنا-- او ادخل يقف بين دورين يجوا يفتحوا الباب و طلعوا الى معايا يجوا يطلعونى يقوم شغال تانى و كنت هتقسم نصين لولا البواب زقنى برجله جوه تانى هههههههههههههههه
 بس بطلع فيه بردوا  بس ببقى قلبى فى زورى....

 ده غير الاكل بئا----مش كنت بحب السبانخ بردوا و لا القلقاس- و لا اللحمه- يووووووووووووووووووه
 كان بابا يقف لى ماسك الحزام  علشان ابلع الاكل
  فاتعقدت منهم لانهم كانوا سبب لتهديد و دموع و اوقات ضرب...

فاكرا انى كنت ببلع بالدموع و تحت تهديد السلاح هههههههههههههههههه
 و كنت اندغ اللحمه كتييييييييييييييييير و اكعورها و اتفها فى البسكت و لما اتقفشت  بقيت ارميها خلف السرير هههههههههههههههههههههههههه و اتقفشت بعد كدا بردوا هههههههههههههه

دلوقتى بابا محتاج يمسك لى الحزام علشان ابطل اكل هههههههههههههههههههههه
 بس اعتقد العقده من الاكل انتهت--


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)

*هههههه
طيب هو ايه اللي جاب طوخ لمليج دلوقتي ؟!
يعني ايه اللي جاب السبانخ للودنه بتاعة زوباعك :smile01

يااستاذ عبود السبانخ بالذات من الاكلات الصحيه جداا
لان كلها حديدددددددد
انت تعرف الحديد بقا بكام اصلا اليومين دول:thnk0001::thnk0001:

طيب نرجع لمرجوعنا قصدي لسؤال حضرتك
برص حضرتك انا عندي عَقده معقدة بعقد الدنيا
من البتاع اللي اسمه "الجميز" او كما البعض يطلق عليه
"التين البرشومي"
احبوووش يافواز
بجد بيجيلي العصبي اما بشوفه معرفش ليه
لاني انا وصغيره اكلت منه واحده وحسيت زي رمله بتقرقش تحت ضروسي وده كان البتاع الغريب اللي جواه 
*
*





ومن هنا قلبت العداوه مابنا:budo:
بأمانه انا من ساعتها مادوقت التين ده ابدا
خلاص جتلي عقدة مش من ودنه انما من رمله:smile01
 *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ممممممممم عندى عقدتين...
> 1- انا متعقده من تعديه الشارع--
> من ساعت الحادث اياه الى طرت فى مترين فى الهواء و نزلت روووول لاخر الشارع و انا متعقده من تعديه الشارع--
> --


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حرررااام عليكى
أنا ماصدقت نسيت الحدوتة دى 
بتفكرينى لية ؟؟؟
لقيتك كتبتى مشاركة قمت قفلت الباب عليا قبل ما أقراها 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 أغسطس 2013)

السبانخ هى اجمل خضار بالنسبة لى خفيفة وجميلة
وطعمها فية سكر
الناس طبائع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> برص حضرتك انا عندي عَقده معقدة بعقد الدنيا
> من البتاع اللي اسمه "الجميز" او كما البعض يطلق عليه
> "التين البرشومي"
> ...


*حد يكره التين ؟؟
دة حتى مذكور فى القرآن
*





حبيب يسوع قال:


> السبانخ هى اجمل خضار بالنسبة لى خفيفة وجميلة
> وطعمها فية سكر
> الناس طبائع


*طيب دة رأيك فى السبانخ
فيه حاجة معقدة حضرتك ...سواء صغير أو كبير ؟
:thnk0001:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)

> *حد يكره التين ؟؟
> دة حتى مذكور فى القرآن
> *


طبعا القرأن علي دماغي من فوق

طيب تصدق انه فيه ترنيمة اسمها "*شجرة تين*" برضو:smile01
[YOUTUBE]V8JZf6pAzE[/YOUTUBE]
بس هعمل ايه لو عملولي ايه برضو احبووش:smile01​​


----------



## tamav maria (27 أغسطس 2013)

انا بقي متعقده من الكوسه 
اليوم اللي كانت ماما تطبخ فيه كوسه يبقي يوم ما يعلم به الا ربنا 
اصل بيني وبين الكوسه مصانع الحداد 
ليه ما عرفش ما طيقش لا شكلها ولا اسمها
لغاية دلوقتي ما ادخلهاش بيتي ابدااااااااااا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

*أنا متعقدة من الكوسة _ دا من جهة الأكل

أما من جهة الوظائف عندى عقدة قديمة من دكتور الأسنان*


----------



## aymonded (27 أغسطس 2013)

أنا أُحييك الأول على هذا الموضوع
وانا عندي مشكلة زيك مع الإسفانخ، هههههههههههههههه، أنا مشكلتي معاها إني عادي كنت باكلها، بس للأسف كل ما أكلها بعيد عدك تشعل النار في جسمي كله ويجيلي هسترية هرش، لأن طلع عندي حساسية منها، علشان كده متعقد من أكلها مع أني باحبها...
ومشكلتي التانية مع الأنشوجة نفس ذات الحساسية بس مش باعرف آخد نفسي بيضيق جداً وبتبقى حساسية برضو...

وعندي مشكلة كبيرة مع اللحم الضاني لو شميت ريحته أو أكلته تبقى مصيبة يجيلي حالة اختناق وهسترية قيء شديد جداً، وممكن ادخل في حالة إغماء في النهاية...

طبعاً أنا اعتبر كائن ليلي يعني مش اعرف امشي في الشمس الظهر أو على البحر، أتحرق هههههههههههه، جسمي حساس جداً للشمس وبخاصة شمس المصيف، اتحرق حرق من الدرجة التانية وممكن اروح المستشفى واقعد اتعالج من شهر إلى شهرين، ويبدأ الحرق خفيف بعد ربع ساعة من المشي أو القعاد في الشمس... عادي بقى هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

امممم ،


انا مش بحب اللحمه
وكمان بدوخ من المواصلات ، الي هي المكروباصات
لانها بتدوخني


وبتعقد جدا من اي حاجه تدوخ ^_^​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2013)

*يادى النيلة السودة عليا 
استنى بقى يا استاذنا 
علشان انا عندى عقدة من حاجات كتير 
خد عندك 
الاكل: عندك السوبانخ دى مطقهاش  
الكوسة يععععععع 
القلقاس اخى 
ندخل بقى على الشمس اكرها  كره مكروه 
بتحرق منها لو مشيت شوية احمر واتلسق وابقى شبه الطمطمطاية 
ومش بعرف افتح عينى فيها ابتا 
بكره  اللنشون مش بطيىء رحته 
كذلك البسطرمة اوف يع 

ندخل على المواصلات 
بكره الاتوبيسات جدا عندى عقدة منها من ايام الدراسة يوميا بركبه لما كرهته وكرهت عشتى معاه 
بخاف من الاسانسير جدا 
لازم حد يركب معايا لو مركبش حد معايا اطلع على السلم احسن ههههههه
اخاف النور يقطع ولا يعطل بيا اموت لوحدى من غير ما حد ينقذنى 

احب اقول للبت بتول اجرى يابت انتى بعيد 
حد ميحبش التشين البرشومى ده جميل 

كفاية عليكم كدا علشان انا اصلا اتعقدت من نفسى هههههه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا متعقدة من الكوسة _ دا من جهة الأكل
> أما من جهة الوظائف عندى عقدة قديمة من دكتور الأسنان*


*وجه عقدتك أية من الكوسة ؟ أشرحى 
بلاش دكاترة الأسنان :smile01
*​ 


aymonded قال:


> وانا عندي مشكلة زيك مع *الإسفانخ*، هههههههههههههههه، أنا مشكلتي معاها إني عادي كنت باكلها، بس للأسف كل ما أكلها بعيد عدك تشعل النار في جسمي كله ويجيلي هسترية هرش، .
> ومشكلتي التانية مع *الأنشوجة *نفس ذات الحساسية بس مش
> وعندي مشكلة كبيرة مع *اللحم الضاني *​


*لأ دة كدة حضرتك محتاج تعلق محاليل *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> * خد عندك
> الاكل: عندك السوبانخ دى مطقهاش
> الكوسة يععععععع
> القلقاس اخى
> ...


*شرحه برضه محتاجة محاليل زى الأستاذ أيمن 
يا اخوانا عايزين نعرف وجه العقدة أية ؟؟
يعنى أنا شرحت السبب ...وبتول شرحت 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> انا مش بحب اللحمه
> ​


*احنا عايزين اللى انت متعقد منه ....وسبب العقدة*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وجه عقدتك أية من الكوسة ؟ أشرحى
> بلاش دكاترة الأسنان :smile01
> *
> ​


*
أقولك و أمرى لله

 و أنا عمرى فى حدود 8 سنين كدة

بابا عمل عملية البواسير 

ماما طبعا داكتورة إشتغلت عليه شوية من نفسها

قامت إيه كل يوم عاملالنا كوسة 

حولى تقريبا شهر  و إحنا عايشين على الكوسة _________ ليه بأة ؟؟

عشان ربنا يسهل له :smile01

بس 

أنا بأشوف الكوسة ؟؟!!

و أسأل : هو فيه حد عنده بواسير ؟؟:thnk0001:

الكوسة إرتبطت بالبواسير 

:w00t::w00t:
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> عشان ربنا يسهل له :smile01
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليكى ...هو انا لسة خلصت ضحك على فيديو تايتانيك 
لما تنزلى فيديو البواسير ؟؟
:smile01
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شرحه برضه محتاجة محاليل زى الأستاذ أيمن
> يا اخوانا عايزين نعرف وجه العقدة أية ؟؟
> يعنى أنا شرحت السبب ...وبتول شرحت
> *​



*تصدق محصلش موقف معين خلانى قنفت منهم 
لله فى لله كدا مبطقهمش 
مفيش غير القلقاس اللى كلته وكنت هرجع فى وش اللى قصادى هههههههه 
والكوسة هكذا طعمهم معفن 
معدتى اتقلبت على السيرة *

​


----------



## soso a (27 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحمد الله مش عندى عقده 

بس بعد الموضوع ده هطلع عندى عقد كتيررررررررررررر 

بالذات الكوسه
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الحمد الله مش عندى عقده
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه اشرحى يا سوسو قبل ما استاذنا يدخل يقولك اشرحى 
ليه متعقدة من الكوسة 
*​


----------



## soso a (27 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه اشرحى يا سوسو قبل ما استاذنا يدخل يقولك اشرحى
> ليه متعقدة من الكوسة
> *​




هههههههههههههههههه

قصدى حضرتكم عندكم عقد لانكم مريتوا بخبرات معينه 

انا دخلت قريتها فعيشت معاكم التجربه 

هههههههههههههههههههه

لكن بجد ممريش عليا عقده 

اه ممكن فى اكلات مش احبها لكن كعقده مفيش


----------



## aymonded (27 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ دة كدة حضرتك محتاج تعلق محاليل *​



هههههههههههههههههههههه في دية عندك حق
مع اني تخين جداً ومكعبر وشعري أبيض كالثلج حتى اسأل عياد ويحونا المصري
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## aymonded (27 أغسطس 2013)

هو على فكره سبب العقدة عندي الحساسيات الغريبة اللي عندي
حساسية صدر وجلد يعني على كل شكل ولون
ونسيت اقول ان عندي مشكلة مع الملابس الصوف والبوليستر
يعمولا عندي حساسية من نوع غريب تظره بقع بنية اللون مع شعور وكان شكوك اصاب جسمي كله
ومشكلة علاجي هو وضع الثلج على هذه الأماكن أو أجلس في بانيو فيه ثلج أو ماء ساقع من الثلاجة
هههههههههههههههههه يالا حاجة جديدة تانية اهو
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هو على فكره سبب العقدة عندي الحساسيات الغريبة اللي عندي
> حساسية صدر وجلد يعني على كل شكل ولون
> ونسيت اقول ان عندي مشكلة مع الملابس الصوف والبوليستر
> يعمولا عندي حساسية من نوع غريب تظره بقع بنية اللون مع شعور وكان شكوك اصاب جسمي كله
> ...



*أنا بقول من زمان 

إن مافيش أمل فيك

ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2013)

> احب اقول للبت بتول اجرى يابت انتى بعيد
> حد ميحبش التشين البرشومى ده جميل


هههههههه يابنتي انا بجد احبووش خالص
جسمي بيئشعر اما بشوفه من بعيد فما بالك اما اكله بقا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






اممم بمناسبة العقد كمان انا افتكرت عقدة عندي معقدة بشناكل
انا بكره جداااا اووي خالص 
صوت عربية الاسعااف "ويوا ويوا ويوا " اصلي ملقتش صوره عالنت لصوت عربية الاسعاف قولت اما امثلهولكم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




يعلم ربنا بجد انا ممكن لو ماشية في الشارع وعدت عربية اسعاف جنبي بالصدفه يغمي عليا 
فالازم اول مااسمع صوت اسعاف جاي من بعيد الحق احط ايدي علي وداني وافضل دايسة جداا علي وداني علشان اتلاشي الصوت خالص
مش مهم بقا الناس في الشارع تقول مالها دي بتعمل كدا ليه؟!:thnk0001:
بس المهم اني اتلاشي صوتها بأي طريقه

السبب ان صوتها بيفكرني بأيام مش حلوة وظروف مريت بيها مابحبش افتكرها : )
​


----------



## aymonded (28 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا بقول من زمان
> 
> إن مافيش أمل فيك
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه​*



هههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقيني ولا أمل ولا رجاء ولا عدلات حتى ههههههههههه
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أغسطس 2013)

*موضوع حلووووو اووووووووووي 

انا بقى قبل العقد عندي فوبيا من حاجتين

1... الدم 
لو شوفت قدامي حد اتعور ف صوباعوا و نزل نقطة دم يغما عليا علطول 
و الايام اللي فاتت دي الفديويهات اللي كانت بتيجي ف التلفزيون بتاعة التعذيب وما الي ذلك 
خلتني نو تلفزيون او اخبار او اي حاجة كل قراية من على النت بس

2.... الاماكن المرتفع 
اي مرتفع 
و امنية حياتي اروح برج القاهرة 
حاجة بجد خنقة 

اما بقى العقد
بكره السبانخ جدا 
بكره الكوسة 
اووووووووي
ده حتى كفاية اسمهم يخلوني اتعقد  منهم 
عندي حساسية من الموووووووز  و الفراولة بس باكلهم واخد برشمة حساسية لاني مش بقدر اقاومهم هههههههههههههههههههههههه

متعقدة جدا من حاجة اسمها ملوووووحة 
و فسيخ يع يع يع يع 
يوم شم النسيم بعمل حجر ف الاوضة بتاعتي لحد ما يخلصوا 
اكل سمك متعفن يع يعي يع يع
و ينضفوا و يرشوا معطر و بعد كدة اخرج 

متعقدة من ما يسمى ب لحمة الراس 
لان ماما مرة قالتلبي 
ان راس الخروووف و لا مش عارفة ايه بيبقى جواها دوووووووود
وبقولها و بابا بياكلها عادي كدة 
قالتلي لا ماهي بتتنضف 
قولتلها حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل فيكي و ف بابا هههههههههههه

متعقدة من الشمس انا ذي رورو كدة 
خمس دقليق ف الشمس و تلاقيني 
بقى لوني احمر اوووووووووي
و بعديها بخمس دقايق 
احس اني ضغطي وطي و مش قادرة امشي 
بكرهها جدا الشمس دي 

كدة مؤقتا لحد مافتكر بقيت الحاجات واجي ​*


----------



## grges monir (28 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يادى النيلة السودة عليا
> استنى بقى يا استاذنا
> علشان انا عندى عقدة من حاجات كتير
> خد عندك
> ...


انتى تقعدى اسبوع فى شوية ردة
يمكن حالك دة يتغير هههه


----------



## grges monir (28 أغسطس 2013)

لا انا مفيش اكل بيعقدنى
بس فية اكلات مش بحب اشوفها فى بيتنا وجبة اساسية
زيى المحشى مثلا
مش بحبة بس بكلة مضطر فى الصيام هههه


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أغسطس 2013)

انا كومان مبحبش السبانخ و لا بطيقها
ايه اللي انا متعقدة منه ؟
المشمش 
عشان مرة و انا صغيرة باكل مشمشاية لقيت فيها حشرة بتمشي
و من ساعتها حرمت اكل مشمش تاني ههههههههه
موضوع جميل اوي يا عبود
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2013)

فكرتونى-- فى موضوع الاكل-- غير السبانخ و القلقاس و اللحمه--
 كنت بردوا بكره الباميه-- كنت بحس ان فيها شوك صغير-- محبببش ملمسها على لسانى و فى زورى-
 بس بردو راحت العقده من كووووووول ده -- خصاره-- كان نفسى تفضل عقده توقفنى عن الاكل شويه----

 بس الى عقدتها لسا موجوده
 الفاكها الى اسمها كاكا
 ااااااااااااااااااه لا لا لا لا مقدرش اشوف اصلا حد بياكلها   احسنى هرجع----
 اجيبها لماما و اقول لها ادينى دهرك و انت بتاكلى-- هههههههههههههههههههه

 حاجه تانيا كان نفسى اعملها بس  مقدرتش
 كان نفسى اعمل دايفينج--- و مع انى طول الوقت فى المايه و بغوص و بلبس النظاره بالخرطوم و بتنفس تحت--
 بس اول ما البس انابيب الاكسجين من هنا و ابدا اغوص-- تجيلى حاله خانقا عجيبه-- بتخلينى  اقعد اتنفس بصرعه بطريقه هستيريا و اسحب اسحب اسحب و بردوا احس انى مش قادرا اتنفس--  و هتخنق اقوم طالعه  بسرعه--
 جربت كذا مره مقدرتش ---
 يمكن ربنا عمل كدا علشان مسرحش تحت و اتحشر فى مغاره تحت المايه و لا بتاع و اموت هههههه دلوقتى نفسى بيحدنى  اول ما يخلص نفسى لازم  اطلع  فمش بعرف اغوص اوى...

 موضوع الشمس -- كنت زمان بفقفق و بحمر و اتشوى و تطلع لى بقابيق مايه و اقعد اصوصو---
  مجرد من القاعده تحت الشمسيه هههههههههههههه
 بس بقيت ايتعمل البرونزاج---
 يعنى كل ما الواحد يغمق بشرته كل ما الشمس مش تئثر فيها اوى و تحرقها-- يبقى كريم مغمق  للبشره و يبقى فيه بروتكشن عالى اوى---
 بقيت استخدمه دايما و بردوا اتحرق  بس الحرق مبقاش بدرجه زمان .....


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أغسطس 2013)

سايب نفسك ليه يا ايمن ما قلتليش لي
انت محسود بما فيه الكفايه يا ابني يا عيني صعبان علي
تعال ابخرك 
:yaka::yaka:
بسم الله  رقيتك من عيني  وعين اعضاء المنتدى 
وعين كل من شافك  ولم يذكر اسم الله  ومال قال 
ماشاءالله رقيتك واسترقيتك من 
كل عين سفلى و من عيون الحاسدين وخمسه وخميسه 
في وش اللي حسدوك
يلا بئى هات المقسوم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بس الى عقدتها لسا موجوده
> الفاكها الى اسمها *كاكا*
> ااااااااااااااااااه لا لا لا لا مقدرش اشوف اصلا حد بياكلها   احسنى هرجع----
> اجيبها لماما و اقول لها ادينى دهرك و انت بتاكلى-- هههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كاكا ...؟؟
دة حتى أسمها مش ظريف ...عندك حق
:smile01:smile01:smile01
مبحبهاش ...بس مش متعقد منها 
اللى بتقوليه يندرج تحت بند ( الروايح ) وشراءها يلزم ( تساهيل ) من عند ربنا 
زى تساهيل الكوسة بتاعة إيرينى بالظبببببط

ربنا يفك ( زنقة ) الجميع
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2013)

*أتضح ان الكل هنا
متعقد من الكوسة 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

*انا متعقدة من المانجو






رغم انى طعمها يجنن بس متعقدة منها ومش باكلها
عشان وانا صغيرة كنت بمسك المانجو زى المجنونة واقعد امصص فيها والبذرة الكبيرة اللى بتبقى جوه دى وقعت منى قبل كدة ولقيت النمل كله اتلم عليها فجاة ( مفاجيع مفاجيع )
ومن ساعتها وانا بطلت ادخلها فى بوقى تانى حتى لو عصير
وعلى راى المثل
تعرفنى ؟ اة
شوفتنى وانا باكل مانجو ؟ لا
يبقى متعرفنيش

شكرا اوى يابابا ربنا يخلى مواضيعك لينا
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> انا بقى قبل العقد عندي فوبيا من حاجتين
> 1... الدم
> 
> ...


*كل دة ومؤقتاً .؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
أنتى حالة يُرثى لها يا ماما 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أتضح ان الكل هنا
> متعقد من الكوسة
> *​


*والله ظلمينها معرفش ليه
ياسلام عليها وهي بالصلصة
وياخرررراشي عليها وهي مع شوربة الخضاار
واو:361nl:**:286:

بس هنقول ايه لولا اختلاف الازواق لبارت الكوسة
قصدي لبارت السلع:smile01
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*أوع ىتقولى لنا ان دى صورتك وأنتى طفلة
عشان ماتوسعش منك 
كفاية علينا ان فيه حد بيكره المانجة أصلا 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2013)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 10 ( الأعضاء 6 والزوار 4) 		 	 	 		 			‏*واثقه فيك يارب*, ‏*+إيرينى+*, ‏*moky*+, ‏*عبود عبده عبود*, ‏*YOYO JESUS*+, ‏*هيفاء الهاشمي* 
منورين وربنا يفك عقدنا جميعا:new6::new6:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أوع ىتقولى لنا ان دى صورتك وأنتى طفلة
> عشان ماتوسعش منك
> كفاية علينا ان فيه حد بيكره المانجة أصلا
> *​



لية هو مش باين انى انا ؟
اصلا انا لون عينى كان زى الواد اللى فى الصورة بس الشامبو مسح اللون
الشت منى اوى دى صح ؟:smile01
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أغسطس 2013)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:




كل دة ومؤقتاً .؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
أنتى حالة يُرثى لها يا ماما 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كدة يا استاذ عبود بتعايرني :36_1_38::36_1_38:

كل ده علشان فضفضت معاكم شويتين تلاتة اربعة يعني 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:crying:*​


----------



## soul & life (28 أغسطس 2013)

*دا انا متعقدة من حاجات كتير اوى يا جماعة اقولكم ايه ولا ايه انا اصلا ماما كانت بتطلق عليا زمان انى معقدة*

*اولا متعقدة من اتوبيس الشعب على راى يوسف ابنى مسميه كده*
*زمان كنت رايحة مشوار انا وواحدة قريبتى ومكنش فى مواصلة تنفع غير الاتوبيس ركبناه وجيت انزل راح السواق الله يعمر بيته ماشى*
*نزلت محستش بنفسى غير وانا بنزل على عربية ملاكى وهى ماشية والناس كلها بتصوت الحمد لله نشكر ربنا ومن يومها مركبتهوش تانى ابدااا*

*متعقدة من كبدة الفراخ وانا صغيرة كنت ضعيفة والدكتور علطول يقول لماما اكليها كبدة فراخ وحاجات تانى كتير مبحبهاش الكبدة دى بقا *
*كانت بلتزق فى سقف بوئى وابقا بعيط ومش عارفة اعمل ايه وماما تقولى ابلعى وبقا متعصب ويقولى ابلعى وحاجه تزهق*
*كلمة بابا الشهيرة لما يغلب غولبه منى اللى بياكل على ضرسه بينفع نفسه خليكى مش هتكبرى بس كبرت ههههههه*
*عاوزة اقولكم انهم لما بيشوفوا ابنى مغلبنى فى الاكل حاليا صدقونى بحس انهم فرحانين فيا *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أغسطس 2013)

الحمد الله مش متعقده من الاكل الا وانا صغيره 
كنت بنضرب عشان ابلع اي شئ اما دي الوقت ماشاء الله باكل الاخضر واليابس ..خخخخ  
ماعرف اذا تعرف العصير فيمتو؟ ده مشهور عندنا في رمضان
عباره عن عصير توت ينخلط بماء وينشرب بارد
ده بأه  قصته يا سي عبود 
كان من ضمن حاجات القليله اللي بحبها وبشربها
 من غير ضرب ومعارك.. امي شكلها ما صدقت كانت كل شوي تقول اعملو ل 
هيفاء عصيرها ده حتى تسمى باسمي والظاهر البنت اللي كانت تشتغل عندنا 
ضاقت ذرعا بالعصير ده اللي لازم يكون جاهز كل شوي استغلت عدم وجود امي في 
البيت وخلطت العصير بالحليب بدل الماء وطبعا ده غلط وانا الهبله شربته وانا ايش 
عرفني من اول شربتين بدات ارجع وجاني لوعة كبد يوم كامل كلما اشرب اي شي ارجع .. 
كرهته من يومها ومش قادره انسى طعمه حتى بعد ماكبرت  لما بشوف اهلي يشرربونه اقوم قبل ما ارجع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *كلمة بابا الشهيرة لما يغلب غولبه منى اللى بياكل على ضرسه بينفع نفسه خليكى مش هتكبرى بس كبرت ههههههه*
> *عاوزة اقولكم انهم لما بيشوفوا ابنى مغلبنى فى الاكل حاليا صدقونى بحس انهم فرحانين فيا *


*لأ طبعا مش فرحانين فيكى 
أحنا مابنعرفش قيمة الأهل وكلامهم الا لما نكبر ونبقى شوحوطة
ومسؤلين عن أطفال
وفرصة بقى نطلع العُقد والكلاكييييع بتاعتنا فيهم وهكذا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> كنت بنضرب عشان ابلع اي شئ ا


*هو انتم كلكم كنتم بتنضربوا علشان تبلعوا ؟؟
أية الهم التقيل اللى انا فيه دة ؟؟
لبن مع توت ؟؟
لأ عندك حق طبعا
أنا نفسى أتعقدت دلوقتى 
:smile01

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2013)

*استنوا استنوا افتكرت حاجة مهمة يا جودعان بس مش عاوزة تريقة 

وانا صغيرة كنت رفيعة رفع السنين كانوا الناس بيقولوا لماما 
بلاش تحمى البت دى اتبرت من كتر الحموم ههههههه*
*المهم علشان كنت رفيعة يجى الصيف عليا وتبان الفضايح 
قوم ايه مبحبش اللبس الصيفى 
طول الشتاء بقى محشية هدوم وبروفلات كتير فوق بعض 
فاكرة مرة  دخلنا على الصيف وانا مش راضية اقلع البروفل 
وماما وبابا وكلهم يابنتى هتموتى من الحر اقلعيه 
وانا ابدا اقولهم لا مش هقلعوا 
وهما كلهم ما سكين فىالبروفل عاوزنى اقلعوا وانا مصمصة 
اخويا الكبير الله يباركله هو الوحيد اللى خدنى بالسياسة وقالى طب اقلعيه وهجبلك حاجة حلوة 
قولتله بجد قالى اه وقلعهونى وخدنى جبلة حاجة حلوة واتفكت العقده هههههههههه
الى يشوفنى دلوقتى ميشوفنيش ايام ما كنت عرسة ههههههه*​


----------



## tamav maria (28 أغسطس 2013)

افتكرت حاجه تانيه غير الكوسه 
الفول السوداني مش بطيق اشوفه قدامي 
افتكر واحنا صغيرين خالث وقاعدين سهرانين قدام التلي والست ثومه بتقول اغنيه جديده 
وقدمنا طبق اللب والسوداني والسهره عماله تحلو - وانا بقي صغيره نزلت علي طبق الفول السوداني كله ماخلتش وفجأه اقوم ارجع كل اللي كلته يعني كل السوداني رجعته تاني بس بطريقه تانيه هههههههه ومن يومها وانا ما طقش اشوف السوداني قدامي وبقي السوداني عدوي اللدود مع الكوسه ممنوعين من دخول بيتي ههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *استنوا استنوا افتكرت حاجة مهمة يا جودعان بس مش عاوزة تريقة
> 
> وانا صغيرة كنت رفيعة رفع السنين كانوا الناس بيقولوا لماما
> بلاش تحمى البت دى اتبرت من كتر الحموم ههههههه*
> ...


*اتبريتى من كتر الحموم ازاى يعنى ؟
طيب ماهو انا بستحم كل يوم خميس وجمعة زى اجازة المدارس 
ومحصلش اى نوع من انواع البرد دا :smile01
وبعدين انتى بتنصبى قلعتى الكورة اللى كنتى لابسها وبعديه اخوكى جابلك هدية حلوة 
اية بقى هى الهدية الحلوة ؟
ياترى اية ؟
ياترى اية ؟ :thnk0001:
ماهو اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب واحنا دلوقتى فى اية ؟
فى عجب . لية ؟
عشان مش عارفين السبب
*
*




 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اتبريتى من كتر الحموم ازاى يعنى ؟
> طيب ماهو انا بستحم كل يوم خميس وجمعة زى اجازة المدارس
> ومحصلش اى نوع من انواع البرد دا :smile01
> وبعدين انتى بتنصبى قلعتى البروفايل وبعديه اخوكى جابلك هدية حلوة
> ...


*انتى يابت يا ام اللماضة انتى 
عاوزانى اقولك على الحاجة الحلوة مش هقولك :beee:
طب  بتستحمى خميس وجمعة يابت كتير عليكى كتر الحموم وحش اسألينى انا ههههههههه 
بس تصدقى يابت اللى غظنى فى الموضوع ايه 
انهم سمونى ام بروفل ههههههههههه 
بقى لقبى فى العيلة وهما يقولوا كدا وانا اعيط ههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى يابت يا ام اللماضة انتى
> عاوزانى اقولك على الحاجة الحلوة مش هقولك :beee:
> طب  بتستحمى خميس وجمعة يابت كتير عليكى كتر الحموم وحش اسألينى انا ههههههههه
> بس تصدقى يابت اللى غظنى فى الموضوع ايه
> ...






*اولا انا مش ام اللماضة
انتى اللى بتنصبى
تلاقى الهدية انه جرى وراكى فى الشقة بالشبشب ابو ذنوبة واداكى علقة محترمة:smile01
اعترفى اعترفى كلنا هنا سرنا مع بعض وشكلنا هنزفك فى المنتدى
ونقول ام بروفل جات ام بروفل راحت :smile01
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو انتم كلكم كنتم بتنضربوا علشان تبلعوا ؟؟
> أية الهم التقيل اللى انا فيه دة ؟؟
> لبن مع توت ؟؟
> لأ عندك حق طبعا
> ...




ما تقلبش المواجع ده كويس اني عشت اصل يا عبود انا نزلت من بطن امي وانا هيكل عظمي اختي كانت مسيطره على كل حاجه واحنا في بطن امي مما نتج عنه اني اصبت بامراض خلتني اعاني سوء تغذيه حرمتني متعتة طفوله ما تقلبش المواجع تاني خخخخخ


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أغسطس 2013)

كلكو بتكرهو السبانخ! بالعكس لذيذه جربوها بخلطتي
بصل وتوم تشوحوها في زيت وتحطو عليها ملعقة طماط
وفلفل حااااارحبتين وهيل وروز ماري كل دول يتشوحو مع سبانخ
وبالهنا

بمووووت في الكوسااااااااااااااا وكمان تنفع لرجيم والله هايله
 انا بسلقها هي والبروكلي وباكلهم من غير ملح  حتى يا سلام طعم لايقاوم


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2013)

متعقدة من ايه ؟ منك ياعبود :smile01:smile01

لا بجد , من ناحية الاكل فطبعا كنت وانا صغيرة تقريبا عندى عقدة من كلللللللل الاكل لانى مكنتش باكل الا غير بالخناق هههههه وكنت بكره كل الاكل 
لكن طبعا فيه حاجات كانت بكرهها اوى اوى زى السبانخ طبعا الكوسة القرنبيط , البامية , الفاصوليا الخضرا , 
السبانخ دلوقتى والكوسة ممكن اكلهم مش بكرههم اوى 
انما الفاصوليا الخضرا ديه عقدتى لغاية دلوقتى فيها حاجة رخمة كده مش عارفه ايه :smile01:smile01
واللحمة بقا مش بحب اى لحمة فيها اى حته دهون حتى لو صغيرة شكل الدهون نفسها بتقرفنى وتخلينى عايزة ارجع من غير ما اكلها 

عندى بقا عقدة تانية غريبة , انا متعقدة من السلالم ههههههه اه بجد بخاف من السلالم جدا جدا , لانى وقعت من عليها واتكعبرت كذا مرة وانا صغيرة :smile01:smile01 , لغاية دلوقتى كل ما اطلع سلم احس انى هقع من عليه والافضل دايما انى امسك فى حاجة علشان بحس انى هدوخ :smile01

متعقدة موت من الكلاب علشان جرى ورايا كلب وانا صغيرة :smile01


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 أغسطس 2013)

انا بقي متعقد من حاجات قليلة اوي

و هم : البصل , السمك المشوي  , السمك المقلي , السوبيط , الجمبري , الرينجة , الكابورية , التونة , الفيليه سمك , من الاخر لو هموت مخن الجوع محطش في بوقي حاجة بتطلع من البحر و السبب مجهول لكن العلماء بيبحثوا فيه ههههه ,  الكوسة , السبانخ , المحشي كرنب ( اكيد عارفين السبب ) , المكرونة بصلصة , المكرونة المسلوقة , الشعرية , لسان العصفور , البن السخن , التوم , الفول , الطعمية منغير مخلل , الزيتون الاسود , البتنجان المحمر , البتنجان المسلوق , البتنجان بجميع انواعه , البابا غنوج

بس كدة
 ^_____________^​


----------



## aymonded (28 أغسطس 2013)

وانا اللي كنت فاكر نفسي hopeless case اتاري فيه أكتر مني هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> انا بقي متعقد من حاجات قليلة اوي
> 
> و هم : البصل , السمك المشوي  , السمك المقلي , السوبيط , الجمبري , الرينجة , الكابورية , التونة , الفيليه سمك , من الاخر لو هموت مخن الجوع محطش في بوقي حاجة بتطلع من البحر و السبب مجهول لكن العلماء بيبحثوا فيه ههههه ,  الكوسة , السبانخ , المحشي كرنب ( اكيد عارفين السبب ) , المكرونة بصلصة , المكرونة المسلوقة , الشعرية , لسان العصفور , البن السخن , التوم , الفول , الطعمية منغير مخلل , الزيتون الاسود , البتنجان المحمر , البتنجان المسلوق , البتنجان بجميع انواعه , البابا غنوج
> 
> ...



*قولى حاجة معينة انت مش متعقد منها :smile01
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 أغسطس 2013)

مممممممم تقريباً مفيش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> مممممممم تقريباً مفيش



*يعنى متعقد منى :smile01
دى تبقى عيبة فى حقى 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 أغسطس 2013)

ليه هو انا بكلك

انا بتكلم علي الاكل

انت اكل


----------

